# Neon Tetra Fry or Just Not Eating?



## Tonya&Mike (May 14, 2013)

We have had a school of 6 neon tetras in our tank for over a year. Recently I have noticed a very small sickly looking one. We have heavy Amazon Sword growth where they love to hide. I never know if we have all 6 or not until i clean the tank but I found this guy today and i dont know if he was one of the originals that just lost a lot of weight due to not eating or its a fry that somehow survived growing in the tank. We had a panda cory do this once be we found it as it just hatched and grew it by itself until he was big enough to be with another fish. Ill post 2 pics. The first is the size of all the neon tetras we have had and second will be the fish in question. Thank you for any help you guys can offer!


----------



## Tonya&Mike (May 14, 2013)

And the fish in question....


----------



## Marshall (Jul 8, 2013)

as far as I know, breeding Neons in tank is very difficult


----------



## Tonya&Mike (May 14, 2013)

Hmmm. Alrighty, thank you. He just must be not eating for some reason. Any suggestions on how to get him to eat?


----------



## MriGuy85 (Aug 29, 2013)

Try frozen blood worms. Mine love them


----------



## rtmaston (Jul 14, 2012)

I feed all my frys first bites. petsmart has it.not sure about petco I would say thay have it.first bites is very good for frys try a pack.its about 5 bucks. it goes a long way.hope this help.


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

Looks like a full sized skinny one to me? Is it in the same tank you had issues with?


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

I agree. Looks like a sick Tetra. IME with Neons/Cardinals, once they are that bad off they usually don't recover. I have never had one recover, in fact. You are better off removing and euthanizing.


----------

